# Muzzles for your dogs in Italy



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

We are planning to stay at Lake Garda in September this year
I have looked at the ferry timetables and conditions and have found that dogs in public places have to wear a muzzle even when on a lead
I checked this out at the Italian Tourist office and its the law
Knowing the Italians well I can't imagine that all dogs in public places wear muzzles -do they????
Happy snuffling
Skimbo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs in Italy*

Hi

The late Oscar and I were in Italy for four months and he never wore a muzzle. We travelled by train, bus and walkies. We were however refused the boats unless he was muzzled.

All the beaches state "no dogs" but we used to walk on the beaches daily - after all it was January and there was no one else there.

Here is a pic of Oscar on an Italian train.

The law may have changed since then though.

Russell


----------



## therising (Mar 1, 2007)

We have just spent a couple of weeks in Italy, staying at sites in Pisa and Rome and Venice, and never had any problems with our two dogs. We saw a few signs that seemed to indicate dogs must be muzzled but never saw any 'local' or 'tourist' dogs wearing them!

We did carry our dog's muzzles with us just incase, but never needed to use them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here try this link that clarifies. Muzzles are for "dangerous" dogs,

http://italy.angloinfo.com/countries/italy/animals.asp

Guy


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmmm, our girl is NOT going to like that! Maybe Italy will be off limits for us until we get her used to wearing a muzzle for long periods. We have one for emergencies that she has been introduced to but not longer than 10mins at a time.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Guy - thanks for the link.

The info there states that a muzzle and leash is required on all public transport so I am guessing that is a recent law change. As previously stated though, I was in Italy with a dog in winter and so maybe people are more relaxed about things. The boat operators were however insistant upon Oscar wearing a muzzle.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Dogs in Italy*

 Ciao tutti,
The law requiring dogs to wear a muzzle/be on a lead in public is a very old one. Every town and village used to have its dog catcher,(accalappiacani) now of course no town councils can afford them. This leads, like so many other things in Italian life; of either ignoring or ignorance of; the letter of the law. This doesn't give dog owners the right to ignore the law, just merely to constantly get away with it. At some point, some official somewhere may suddenly decide to have a clampdown, and you'll be in trouble if you haven't got a lead/muzzle.
More recently some very severe restrictions have been imposed on keeping/walking in public some breeds designated 'dangerous' type pit bulls, rottweilers and so on.

Seat belt laws were introduced in 1985, compeletely ignored by everybody including law enforcement until 1995. Then everyone became very indignant when the Polizia Stradale suddenly began to stop/fine motorists for not wearing their seat belt.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Muzzles*

Ciao Eddie

Thanks for the update.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Muzzles/leads/dogs/Italy*

 Ciao Russell, you're welcome. Forgot to mention, or make it clear, that if your dog is not on a lead/muzzled in public places, it is legally a 'stray' and can be rounded up and carted off to be put down. Lot's of cartoons/kid's films/books on this theme, where the 'accalappiacani' is the baddy, for netting and carting off poor sweet little Patch playing in the park with his young friends!
saluti,
eddied


----------

